# [SOLVED] &quot;Connect&quot; button in wifi menu does nothing



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

Sometimes when I get home my phone's wifi doesn't connect to my home router automatically so I have to go to the wifi menu and connect manually. That's fine except sometimes pressing the 'connect' button doesn't do anything. The problem usually goes away if I cycle the wifi or restart my phone, but this time the problem has remained for over a day.

I've googled the issue but can't find a solution to this specific problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: "Connect" button in wifi menu does nothing*

Try to forget the home network then reconnect.


----------



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: "Connect" button in wifi menu does nothing*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Try to forget the home network then reconnect.


I'd like to leave that as the last resort if possible. I share my internet with my landlord and a bunch of other people so it has a 32-character random password that is really hard to get a hold of should I ever need to see it again.

I'm hoping there are some other troubleshooting steps I could take before that.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: "Connect" button in wifi menu does nothing*

Well that would be why it won't connect automatically. The password is changing so the device isn't sure how to connect.


----------



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: "Connect" button in wifi menu does nothing*

Sorry I didn't mean that the password changes randomly, just that the 32 characters which make up the password are a random assortment of letters and numbers.


----------



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: "Connect" button in wifi menu does nothing*

UPDATE: I just rooted my phone to get a copy of the password so I could forget the connection and reconnect but it didn't work. The "connect" button still isn't working.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: "Connect" button in wifi menu does nothing*

Make and model number of the phone? Is it fully up-to-date?


----------



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: "Connect" button in wifi menu does nothing*

It's a LG-P716. I just updated the OS as you suggested and now I'm at least getting an 'authentication error' which is something. Better than it not reacting at all at.


----------



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: "Connect" button in wifi menu does nothing*

Problem Fixed! I don't know why but this solution worked for me:

Settings, Apps, All, Clear data in google services framework and restart.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: "Connect" button in wifi menu does nothing*

Glad to hear!


----------

